# nullfs question



## wonslung (Oct 30, 2009)

If i mount a directory with nullfs and add stuff to the original directory, will it show up in the nullfs mount?

Forinstance:

let's say i have /files

and i nullfs mount it on

/usr/jails/somejail/files


and i add a bunch of stuff to /files 

will it show up in /usr/jails/somejail/files as well or will i have to remount it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2009)

It will work "live" both ways. So whether you alter files on the source side (/files) or on the destination side (/usr/jails/somejail/files), changes will show up in both places simultaneously.


----------



## wonslung (Oct 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It will work "live" both ways. So whether you alter files on the source side (/files) or on the destination side (/usr/jails/somejail/files), changes will show up in both places simultaneously.



This is great.  I don't know why i was thinking it might not work...i remember trying it awhile back for something...and it didn't seem to work, but i think it was due to the ftp client i was using.  For some reason filezilla seems to have a bug that causes it not to show new files unless you close the program before reconnecting.

anyways, thanks again for the help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 31, 2009)

FTP logins are 'static' (non-interactive). Filezilla (and any other ftp client, I believe) only refreshes the view if it performs a file operation itself (it reloads the directory view). If you perform a file operation by other means (e.g. an 'rm' from the console or via ssh), Filezilla will only show the result after a manual refresh (F5).


----------

